# wow, I am 100% confused now.. origin of the modern scroll??



## dknob (May 30, 2010)

I hate to be the batt boy that asks this.. makes it seem like I don't know my Ranger history, but when exactly was the design for the modern scrolls created??? 

I thought it was in 74 that the design was created from the old school scrolls of the Ranger companies of Vietnam and Korea.

But I am watching on ACM right now Darby's Rangers which was released in 1958, and the guys of 1st Ranger Bn in WWII are wearin the no shit 1st Batt scroll you can find at Ranger Joes. Identical! There is absolutely no deviation in design. I thought all the WWII Ranger Battalions wore the diamond???

Somebody please clarify it for me so I can recover from the P/U position.


----------



## AWP (May 30, 2010)

The earliest I have ever seen a scroll represented was Vietnam. Not to say that it didn't happen, but I can't recall a single mention of the scroll until Vietnam and the companies there.

I hope someone has the answer for this. I'm curious now.


----------



## dknob (May 30, 2010)

So I looked up pictures of the 1st Ranger Bn in WWII, and they are wearing it. So the movie definitely didn't get it wrong.


----------



## Tyrant (May 30, 2010)

The modern day Scroll was designed in WWII. Only the second BN wore the diamond and eventually went to the scroll too.


----------



## AWP (May 30, 2010)

Thank you for the knowledge, Gents. Outstanding.


----------



## dknob (May 30, 2010)

not exactly good news...

me and my best Ranger bud got the diamond tattoo on 9/11 of '08. But we were 3rd Batt... 

fuck !


----------



## 0699 (May 30, 2010)

dknob said:


> not exactly good news...
> 
> me and my best Ranger bud got the diamond tattoo on 9/11 of '08. But we were 3rd Batt...
> 
> fuck !


 
Can you just cover it with a heart tattoo & a scroll that says "Mother"? 

It's till a cool tattoo; honoring the past & such.


----------



## Trip_Wire (May 30, 2010)

The Korea War Ranger scroll was copied from the WW II Ranger scroll and was modified to show us as Airborne Rangers!


----------



## sfmike (May 30, 2010)

Most of the "Scrolls" worn by Ranger Companies in RVN weren't officially authorized.  When the 1st Ranger BN was activated in 1974, the 1st authorized scroll was created.

Mike


----------



## Centermass (May 30, 2010)

dknob said:


> So I looked up pictures of the 1st Ranger Bn in WWII, and they are wearing it. So the movie definitely didn't get it wrong.


 
EATIII posted this back when (Great post for a knuckle dragger.......>:{ ) 

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?3025-History-of-the-scroll!&p=39626#post39626

The current shoulder sleeve insignia was originally approved for the 75th Infantry Regiment on 26 July 1984. It was redesignated for the 75th Ranger Regiment on 14 February 1986.  The shoulder sleeve insignia for the 1st, 2d and 3d Ranger Battalions were approved on 26 July 1984.  The shoulder sleeve insignia for the Special Troops Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment was approved on 7 April 2006.

It's funny as the post VN era srolls of both 1st and 2nd Ranger Battalions (circa 1974-until 1984) were never authorized by the Institute of Heraldry (which is why if you look and search there, you will not find them........)


----------



## Centermass (May 30, 2010)

sfmike said:


> Most of the "Scrolls" worn by Ranger Companies in RVN weren't officially authorized.  When the 1st Ranger BN was activated in 1974, *the 1st authorized scroll was created*.
> 
> Mike


 
Actually, no it wasn't. (See post above)


----------



## dknob (May 30, 2010)

Centermass said:


> EATIII posted this back when (Great post for a knuckle dragger.......>:{ )
> 
> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?3025-History-of-the-scroll!&p=39626#post39626
> 
> ...



wow that was a bad ass read and very lonnnng. But everything is perfectly cleared up. Thanks brother.


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 30, 2010)

I watched the same movie today and saw the 1st Ranger Batt scroll on James Garner's shoulder.......so who cares when it was 'created' and 'authorized'?

The clip of those cats on the beach saluting the Commander of the 1st Ranger Battalion was PRICELESS and a commendation to the invention of 'Darby's Rangers'........untouchable.......


----------



## dknob (Jun 3, 2010)

RB said:


> I watched the same movie today and saw the 1st Ranger Batt scroll on James Garner's shoulder.......so who cares when it was 'created' and 'authorized'?


 
i think its very important to know the history of the scroll if you served in the Regiment


----------

